# Quamar M80E or something similar/better?



## David_Sweden (Oct 16, 2013)

I want to replace my Bezzera BB005TM to something better. The sprinkle besides the portafilter driving me crazy!

I have looked at Quamar M80E and it looks as a good buy or what do you think?

Is there anything better in the same price range?

* I want a grinder that is not static and don't makes a mess.

* It should be user friendly and easy to change grind settings.

Is a Mahlkönig Vario Home a better choice for me?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Short answer no, the m80e is much better


----------



## David_Sweden (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok! So I should buy Quamar or is there any other alternative in the same class?

I'm a bit skeptical because M80E seems to be a super grinder on the paper but at a better price compared to Mazzer Mini E, which is so popular...

What's the catch?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I may be biased as I used to own one, but I don't really think there's a catch. It's hugely cheaper than a mazzzer mini, so arguably isn't finished quite as well. The buttons for the electronics can be a tad over sensitive. But I loved it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

David_Sweden said:


> Ok! So I should buy Quamar or is there any other alternative in the same class?
> 
> I'm a bit skeptical because M80E seems to be a super grinder on the paper but at a better price compared to Mazzer Mini E, which is so popular...
> 
> What's the catch?


I think it's generally considered the Mini E is overpriced for its ability in the cup.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The m80e for all it's small foibles (no micro adjustment and temperamental buttons) massively outperforms a mini-e and is hugely cheaper, and it uses standard fiorenzato burrs which are easy to source.


----------



## David_Sweden (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow thanks for all the answers!

I feel quite confident and will soon buy a M80E.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

I miss some things about the Quamar, it's a great grinder.

Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm very pleased with mine which used to be shrink's. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## David_Sweden (Oct 16, 2013)

SimonB said:


> I miss some things about the Quamar, it's a great grinder.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with it.


What do you miss about that grinder?


----------



## David_Sweden (Oct 16, 2013)

What has that big cone for function in addition to the display sits on it?


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

David_Sweden said:


> What do you miss about that grinder?


Compact size, great looks and its consistency.

Admittedly there's plenty of things I could list that I didn't like about it but overall I look back on the time I owned one very fondly.


----------



## David_Sweden (Oct 16, 2013)

SimonB said:


> Compact size, great looks and its consistency.
> 
> Admittedly there's plenty of things I could list that I didn't like about it but overall I look back on the time I owned one very fondly.


Haha sorry, I misunderstood what you wrote in your last post, and wondered what it was that you didn't like with that grinder? :-D


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

David_Sweden said:


> Haha sorry, I misunderstood what you wrote in your last post, and wondered what it was that you didn't like with that grinder? :-D


The piss poor buttons (mechanically), the plastic top of the grind adjustment, the plastic hopper (a bit fiddly but pretty secure), you can make it seize up when loading it up initially, grind retention was much higher than I realised at the time (found out the hard way when the buyer shipped it back to me with a ton of coffee all over the thing), the hopper holder mechanism is awkward/small and not easily removed.

That's everything I can recall off the top of my head, the good far outweighs the bad.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Dredging this up a tad but very interested in this grinder to take over from my MC2 for espresso duties.

Where in the Uk can you buy these?

Also would I run into any issues if I weigh out beans and grind on demand or would grind retention cause concern?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Weighing out beans for each shot isn't grinding on demand.

Do you always single dose? If so getting on electronic (on demand) grinder is a waste IMO.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

I do tend to single dose yes,. As a doser would also be a waste I was looking at alternatives that would give a consistent and high quality grind, this with this having timed and manual I thought would be a good grinder.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Why would a doser be a waste if you're just grinding what you need?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Always looked at as overkill, also most dosers never seem to empty as they should. All IMHO.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Most dosers need a bit of modification to sweep completely clean but it's not difficult.


----------

